# [ redacted ]



## shteev (Mar 25, 2015)

[ redacted ]


----------



## Taralack (Mar 25, 2015)

I bought the CE for my husband yesterday. Sadly he didn't get to play it last night as it took ages to patch and update the PS4 software.. 

I watched a few gameplay videos and Bloodborne seems to favour being more offensive rather than defensive like Dark/Demon's Souls. So I may actually give this a shot when I get the chance.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 25, 2015)

Dark Souls crossed with Nightmare Creatures. Looks fun.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 26, 2015)

I have been watching a butt ton of bloodborne game play, super sad i don't have a ps4 to play it, and it looks really good.
The only things i have slight concerns about is the PvP which has become the main part of the souls games for me. The way pvp in bloodborne looks very odd.
that being said once i get the money i'm prolly getting a ps4 and bloodborne.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 26, 2015)

since we're GIFing i may as well post the reaction of poeple in this thread without a PS4





;-;


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 26, 2015)

shteev said:


> So in normal gameplay, you can't be invaded. If you ring the bell looking for help, however, you may be greeted with an ally to aid you or a foe to make your life worse. It makes summoning a little more risky.


Yea that kind of suckies a fair amount. Also from what i have heard you can't invade those looking for help till they get someone helping them already. There is lots fun in invading and when most all invasions end up being 2/3v1. Though it kind of cool that you can parry heal and consumable animations, though appearntly it requires a bit of prediction cause of how fast the animation is.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 26, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> since we're GIFing i may as well post the reaction of poeple in this thread without a PS4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a ps4 exclusive? Damn.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 26, 2015)

lupinealchemist said:


> That's a ps4 exclusive? Damn.


Yep though there are rumors about it coming to PC cause appearntly france amazon accidentally leaked that and they have been right before with these leaks. But it's more of a pipedream at this point ;-;


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Mar 26, 2015)

It's joyful thus far! I've been slammed, torn, mauled, and shot more time than I can count. Perfect thus far!


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 29, 2015)

Havent been able to get passed the Cleric beast yet ;n;


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 29, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> Havent been able to get passed the Cleric beast yet ;n;



Oh how you are going to _enjoy_ Father Gascoigne, then ♪ Managed to beat the Cleric in one single go, but this sucker took me five or six tries.

And I quite (not) like how things are getting more and more creepy as levels go by. Being a huge wuss, I can definitely say I become a nerveball in obscure places.

Oh and the Threaded Cane is awesome !


----------



## Fernin (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm THIS close to buying a PS4 and getting it. I'll make up my mind over the next few days. Most likely? Yes. I'll be getting it...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 29, 2015)

btw another question, what's the fashion like? cause i have mostly just seen black coats and stuff like that. is there any brighter clothing?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 29, 2015)

so watching a speedrunner trying to make a path for speedrunning bloodborne and there is kind of an important glitch that you may wanna be aware of if you binge too much on bloodborne. Basically the glitch causes boss to only spam one move and just that move till the fight ends, so if any boss is acting exceptionally odd and doing that it's a glitch. though it seems like the way to fix it is just exiting and reloading the game.


----------



## KyryK (Mar 30, 2015)

Watching a friend play Bloodborne convinced me that i really need to buy a PS4...second hand...in a year or so. I've not seen a massive amount of gameplay, only a couple of hours, but i really like look of the seemingly streamlined levelling system and the focus on aggression in combat looks like it will fit the way i'm currently playing Dark Souls quite well. Plus the gothic victorian setting is fantastic, incidentally something i'd really like to see more of in games, and i can't wait to explore it myself.


----------



## chesse20 (Mar 30, 2015)

lol I'm not paying 60 dollars for a game or 400-500 dollars for a console rofl


----------



## Fernin (Mar 31, 2015)

shteev: Welp, we decided, we're going to go pick it up today, so, yay? X3 As for No Man's Sky, PC there for me!

chesse20: Well unfortunately for you, you can't torrent a console! Boo ho!


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh god another one of those games?
God dammit...why?

Nah not even gonna waste my time with another artificially difficult game that gives you no sense of accomplishment of any sorts...just makes you more pissed off at the lazy design. Although i do like the monsters designs so i will give the game that much but its the exact same as dark souls but only gothic style.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 2, 2015)

http://digitalconfederacy.com/images/Articles/Co-opPieces/CriticBBhype/das2shit.png


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


>



Oh my you're going to start a storm. :c


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 2, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Oh my you're going to start a storm. :c



Iv been chasing that storm for a while now.
Now could this company actually make a proper RPG for once? 
Those games are really just a crappy version of majora's mask without any fun. I understand difficulty but difficulty shouldn't have to make you rage out from a cheap kill *cough*blight town*cough* proper difficulty should be something that you can properly plan and develop whatever needs to be done to win. Hard difficulty and heavily outnumbered in total war? Make a working strategy that will help you win and develop it if you keep losing the battle to a point where you can see your making progress. The feeling of making progression is non existent in that game. A boss battle feels like a roll of the dice or a pair of loaded dice which is either in or against your favour.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 2, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Oh my you're going to start a storm. :c


at first i thought it was him just beating the dead horse of dark souls 2 being the worst souls game in the eyes of too many loud poeple.
but he's just a whiney person who wants everyone to realize that cause he is bad at a game and doesn't like it it must be a bad game.


----------



## Fernin (Apr 4, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Oh god another one of those games?
> God dammit...why?
> 
> Nah not even gonna waste my time with another artificially difficult game that gives you no sense of accomplishment of any sorts...just makes you more pissed off at the lazy design. Although i do like the monsters designs so i will give the game that much but its the exact same as dark souls but only gothic style.



Awww, somebody couldn't figure out how to dodge, or parry, or do anything but run right at the enemy presumably!

@shteev: Aye, I will enjoy when it arrives. XD In the meantime, enjoy the Cleric Beast getting absolutely smashed by Father Gascoinge and two fellow hunters while I run away like a bitch because he'll oneshot me. XD

[yt]ktDHBU3aWog[/yt]


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 4, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> at first i thought it was him just beating the dead horse of dark souls 2 being the worst souls game in the eyes of too many loud poeple.
> but he's just a whiney person who wants everyone to realize that cause he is bad at a game and doesn't like it it must be a bad game.



Unfortunately your wrong there, you don't have any evidence to prove i am bad at the game, and just because your good at something doesn't mean you have to enjoy it. I actually enjoy hard games, iv played a good number of hard games and i nearly completed give up....i was near to about 78% complete but it got late so i went to sleep. I played the ghost and goblins series which is hard, i do enjoy hard games. But dark souls is a games series that makes you put in too much time compared to other hard games, time that i find i don't want to waste on this game. I got halfway through dark souls and got insanely bored...

So how about alastair you tell me some reasons for why its good because no one can seem to tell me.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Unfortunately your wrong there, you don't have any evidence to prove i am bad at the game, and just because your good at something doesn't mean you have to enjoy it. I actually enjoy hard games, iv played a good number of hard games and i nearly completed give up....i was near to about 78% complete but it got late so i went to sleep. I played the ghost and goblins series which is hard, i do enjoy hard games. But dark souls is a games series that makes you put in too much time compared to other hard games, time that i find i don't want to waste on this game. I got halfway through dark souls and got insanely bored...
> 
> So how about alastair you tell me some reasons for why its good because no one can seem to tell me.



I kinda like you. c:


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 4, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Unfortunately your wrong there, you don't have any evidence to prove i am bad at the game, and just because your good at something doesn't mean you have to enjoy it. I actually enjoy hard games, iv played a good number of hard games and i nearly completed give up....i was near to about 78% complete but it got late so i went to sleep. I played the ghost and goblins series which is hard, i do enjoy hard games. But dark souls is a games series that makes you put in too much time compared to other hard games, time that i find i don't want to waste on this game. I got halfway through dark souls and got insanely bored...
> 
> So how about alastair you tell me some reasons for why its good because no one can seem to tell me.


we have already had this conversation in another souls thread and regardless of what i would say you wouldn't budge at all with anything. the reason no one can seem to tell you it is because everytime someone tries you just ignore them and say they're wrong. You don't actually want to know why poeple like it, you just want to tell them they're wrong and show off how much you hate. i wasted too much effort last time talking to you and i'm not going to waste as much this time.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 4, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I kinda like you. c:



Thanks :3 

Also alastair as i recall you didn't give me any reasons all you did was try to lecture me about opinions. Well you can piss off with your opinion talk because using that does not prove your point in an argument. You know what does? Making statements and contradicting other statements to prove your point...

How about actually telling me reasons for why its good instead of talking horseshit about me when you know nothing about me. Because to you I'm just a picture of a cartoon fox and a bunch of opinionated text.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 4, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Thanks :3
> 
> Also alastair as i recall you didn't give me any reasons all you did was try to lecture me about opinions. Well you can piss off with your opinion talk because using that does not prove your point in an argument. You know what does? Making statements and contradicting other statements to prove your point...
> 
> How about actually telling me reasons for why its good instead of talking horseshit about me when you know nothing about me. Because to you I'm just a picture of a cartoon fox and a bunch of opinionated text.



we had this conversation before.

to talk about something actually relevant, how is the "magic" in bloodborne, i have heard it sucks but a lot of the things look fun and i wanna try them if i ever get to play Bloodborne.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 4, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> we had this conversation before.
> 
> to talk about something actually relevant, how is the "magic" in bloodborne, i have heard it sucks but a lot of the things look fun and i wanna try them if i ever get to play Bloodborne.



And here we are having the exact same argument because you can't come up with anything that makes logical sense. All you did  was ignored what i had to say and said it was all opinion, I'm not stupid i know the diffrence between opinion and fact.

Now unless you have anything else to say to this argument we can settle this as a â€˜â€˜flawed but popular gameâ€˜â€˜

Ps i heard the magic was pretty bad too, kinda curious as to how different it is compared to the other games the company made.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> *And here we are having the exact same argument because you can't come up with anything that makes logical sense.* All you did  was ignored what i had to say and said it was all opinion, I'm not stupid i know the diffrence between opinion and fact.
> 
> Now unless you have anything else to say to this argument we can settle this as a â€˜â€˜flawed but popular gameâ€˜â€˜
> 
> Ps i heard the magic was pretty bad too, kinda curious as to how different it is compared to the other games the company made.



Teach me how to be so sassy <3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 4, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Now unless you have anything else to say to this argument we can settle this as a â€˜â€˜flawed but popular gameâ€˜â€˜


that's fair since most any game has flaws.

that being said, does anyone else dislike the ragdoll? i find it to be a real emmersion breaker and give a much siller tone than the souls type games tend to have.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 4, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Teach me how to be so sassy <3



I learnt from my teacher...the hero of the winds :3 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JfmIGoybjoQ

Ill be honest i kinda liked the ragdolls, it added some nice humour to the game whenever you were starting to get frustrated with something.


----------



## Fernin (Apr 5, 2015)

How is the magic in Bloodborne? Well I'd tell you. * If there was any... * 

So please, continue talking out your ass, it's modestly amusing. But if you're going to rag on a game, at least do something research about it so you don't look like a total arse, and can at least provide some points more involved than "It's trash, hurdurr so bad even though I haven't presented an actual  coherent argument herp derp."


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 5, 2015)

Fernin said:


> How is the magic in Bloodborne? Well I'd tell you. * If there was any... *
> 
> So please, continue talking out your ass, it's modestly amusing. But if you're going to rag on a game, at least do something research about it so you don't look like a total arse, and can at least provide some points more involved than "It's trash, hurdurr so bad even though I haven't presented an actual  coherent argument herp derp."


well there kind of is, it's very different from the souls series and i could link a video to it but that would be a little too spoilery. But the arcane stat is there for a reason.


----------



## Fernin (Apr 5, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well there kind of is, it's very different from the souls series and i could link a video to it but that would be a little too spoilery. But the arcane stat is there for a reason.



I'm aware of the stat, but aside from the Executioner's Gloves, Tiny Tonitrus, Rosmarinus and Augur of Ebrietas there aren't really any pewpew magic spells in the game, and even then one of the four I just listed is basically a poison version of the flame sprayer. Primarily it's just another weapon scaling stat, most popularly for Ludwig's Holy Blade builds. It stands just fine lore wise as several of the arcane scaling weapons have, well, arcane elements or fluff to them.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 5, 2015)

Fernin said:


> I'm aware of the stat, but aside from the Executioner's Gloves, Tiny Tonitrus, Rosmarinus and Augur of Ebrietas there aren't really any pewpew magic spells in the game, and even then one of the four I just listed is basically a poison version of the flame sprayer. Primarily it's just another weapon scaling stat, most popularly for Ludwig's Holy Blade builds. It stands just fine lore wise as several of the arcane scaling weapons have, well, arcane elements or fluff to them.


well that's why i said magic was different also there's a bit more than that. those are what i was talking about. how are those types of things combat wise?


----------



## Fernin (Apr 5, 2015)

Usage wise they're quite good, but their functionality is supplementary to your main weapons as they all use quicksilver, which you only carry 20 charges of at any time. 

Also if the other thing is what I think you're talking about, that's actually based on how much Insight you have, not your arcane stat.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 5, 2015)

no i was just meaning some more of the items, though those are more defensive or buffs rather than offensive.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 7, 2015)

shteev said:


> Hey! you don't like FromSoft games! cool!
> 
> don't post in a thread designated for one, then!



Not all from soft games, i liked the tenchu series, i grew up with that.
And forgive me for not being allowed to express my opinion and give a validated reason for it, i did not realise the next big game of the century was going to be another soul series genre game.


----------



## Straw (Apr 8, 2015)

I think we can all agree that when talking about a Souls game, there will always be detractors. I love the series but I know all too well it is not for everyone. This thread is no exception.

Now as for your opinion it's just that, an opinion. I agree that it's juvenile and an ad-hominem to attack your opinion by saying your "bad at the game", but then again claiming your opinion as fact isn't going to win you any fans either.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 8, 2015)

Why do people keep saying my opinion is fact? When did I ever say that my opinion was a fact


----------



## Fernin (Apr 8, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> and give a validated reason for it



And see this is the part that's MISSING from your posts. :v Yes we know you don't like the game, but you've yet to provide a any constructive reason beyond "it's poo!".


----------



## Kazuma Wolf (Apr 9, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Unfortunately your wrong there, you don't have any evidence to prove i am bad at the game, and just because your good at something doesn't mean you have to enjoy it. I actually enjoy hard games, iv played a good number of hard games and i nearly completed give up....i was near to about 78% complete but it got late so i went to sleep. I played the ghost and goblins series which is hard, i do enjoy hard games. But dark souls is a games series that makes you put in too much time compared to other hard games, time that i find i don't want to waste on this game. I got halfway through dark souls and got insanely bored...
> 
> So how about alastair you tell me some reasons for why its good because no one can seem to tell me.


Okay so I have a fair bit of experience with the souls games and I feel I have enough time in BloodBorne to tell you why I think it's good. I don't feel that the game is cheaply designed nor does any death I have suffered feel cheap. I spent a lot of time dying just to common enemies getting used to the new way to play. When I played Demon's Souls and Dark Souls (I refused to touch Dark Souls 2) I played very defensively and for the most part it worked, and when I died I never felt cheated, I kinda look at this game like Monster Hunter. You need to watch your targets and wait for an opening to attack. For me it's about punishing the AI for an attack before it can punish you. I can show you several videos of me beating bosses after dying to them a few to several times before finally learning their attack patterns and dodging accordingly. Every death I have suffered has felt like it was my fault, I'm the one that messed up. There was this one time I was doing a chalice dungeon and when I got to the last boss I fell in a hole because I failed to realize that the arena had changed even just that little bit. Honestly I find it to be really good game design and reminds me very much of old games like Super Ghost and Goblins (Though not with as much fantasy.) It's a very punishing game and that's what draws people to it, and it's that feeling of it's your fault you died that makes people want to keep trying. It's about making mistakes and learning from them to do better.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 9, 2015)

Fernin said:


> And see this is the part that's MISSING from your posts. :v Yes we know you don't like the game, but you've yet to provide a any constructive reason beyond "it's poo!".



Ok i will give you my reason why i don't like it and i will make it constructive

1) i found that a lot of the AI is glitchy or sometimes out right broken when i played it, however i believe most of it may be exclusive to my copy only. But there are still many glitches that kinda ruin the experience like the undeadburg boss which can easily glitch out and fall off the wall. 

2) the game is not forgiving when it comes to check points, i like a hard challenge but i don't want to walk through an entire dungeon just to get back to the area i was at originally before i died...this slowly killed me inside and was a major reason why i gave up on the game.
If i want to fight a hard boss i want to fight them relatively quickly while I'm still into the battle. When i have to traverse a large area just to get back, i feel like it loses interest in the fight. 

3) i didn't like how simplistic the boss's were when it came to finding a weakness. I have often described it like a bad Zelda boss because sometimes it feels blatantly obvious how to defeat them that they may as well have a glowing eye. Another problem with boss's is the dodge, wait and attack process that other enemies or boss's also have. Its supposed to simulate difficulty by making the fight longer but really this just makes the battle less interesting in my opinion and drags on the game too much. 

4) some traps felt cheap like having black knights hidden early game when your character is still very weak. Its not difficulty, its just unforgiving to the player and discourages the player from exploring...or at least it did with me.


----------



## Kazuma Wolf (Apr 9, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Ok i will give you my reason why i don't like it and i will make it constructive
> 
> 1) i found that a lot of the AI is glitchy or sometimes out right broken when i played it, however i believe most of it may be exclusive to my copy only. But there are still many glitches that kinda ruin the experience like the undeadburg boss which can easily glitch out and fall off the wall.
> 
> ...



And many more would disagree, yes the black knights are hard but they aren't unbeatable even at a low level, in fact your level doesn't really mean anything in the Souls games, it's about skill and patience. It's about managing your resources and making sure you are always aware of your surrounding. The game was built to be unforgiving that's the whole point, also there really isn't a need for "checkpoints" most of the time because if you take the time to explore the areas you'll find shortcuts that take you straight to the boss room. Bloodborne has several shortcuts if you take the time to explore the area. I get that the game isn't for you but half the points you are trying to make don't really make much sense at all. Also back to the checkpoints that's kinda the whole idea, you fucked up, you died now this is your punishment for your death. The games aren't going to hold your hand and tell you "Oh it's okay you'll get it next time." Although you are right about the AI at times, it can be a little ditzy.

Point is these games are very skill based, you need to be aware of your surroundings at all times, learning where enemies spawn and knowing their placement can make getting back to the boss room a breeze because you'll be prepared for next time. If you are losing interest in a boss after losing then go back to it later, there's no right order to beat the bosses so explore a bit. All of these options are open to players to take if they choose too.


----------



## Straw (Apr 10, 2015)

I'll try my best to answer your concerns from my own experience.

1) From my own personal experience I didnt find any significant game breaking glitches or broken behaviour; and even if there are, they are no where close to the number you find in other games nowadays either way.

2) There are enough checkpoints in the game. The game encourages you to explore and find shortcuts and hidden bonfires (bloodborne does this too).  For example in Undeadburg there is a ladder which basically saves you alot of hastle early on in the game once you activate it, not to mention when you get the ability to teleport between bonfires. The worst the game throws at you is Blighttown because of the framerate drop (and even fans can agree it's arguably the worst area in the game). As far as difficulty is concerned, the game doesnt have any cryptic puzzles or single solutions like Simon's Quest; instead the trick to beating the game is always trying to do something different and not being reckless. With that said, it's very rewarding especially considering the wide variety of different builds one can beat the game with. If you really wanted to (and if your a masochist) you could play as a 'Depraved' character with barely any stats and if you have your wits about you can still beat it.

3)Bosses cant be too complicated given they have to be designed around the game's mechanics. The worst that could have happened is that they could have been damage sponges (*cough Destiny) but that wasnt the case (unless your woe-fully under leveled). The bosses have enough attack variety, encourage alternative tactics for hard to get items by cutting off their tails and all their attacks are avoidable.

4)The black knights are one of many traditional rpg elements in the game. Many rpgs have exceptionally hard enemies which you can encounter early on in a playthrough in very clearly avoidable areas. The game doesnt force you to fight them. Like any other RPG, if an area proves to difficult early on, revisit it later when you are more familiar with the game and are better prepared. This is fairly obvious to anyone familiar with the genre.


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh god...Ludwigs Holy Blade plus as many fortifications i can afford right now and holy crap, i'd go gay for that sword...one charged R2 is enough to take down half of the HP of one of those giant dudes with axe's.


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 14, 2015)

Im currently playing Bloodborne and i can't seem to put it down. Its most definitely a souls game, but with features that allows you to carry of fighting a little longer than dark souls. I recently defeated the spider and her spawn under the moonlit lake. Now im in the unseen village and things are getting more ccreepy. As is to be expected, I've had a lot of Rage quit moments involving 100,000 blood echoes  and one underestimated enemy. But no matter how much this game f#cks me, i still come back for more. How games should be!


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 14, 2015)

I thought i used that joke before -_-
And i just made it to the woods after a massive marathon play today, got fucking nowhere, its HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE.
Also i've fortified the holy sword to +6, hawt dayum.


----------



## Fernin (Apr 18, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> I thought i used that joke before -_-
> And i just made it to the woods after a massive marathon play today, got fucking nowhere, its HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE.
> Also i've fortified the holy sword to +6, hawt dayum.



Cane Whip with bolt or fire paper, all day, every day. Bow before my superior reach and stylish move set!


Or, just cosplay as Micolash, that works too!

[yt]FYdJjRBw9YA[/yt]


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 19, 2015)

Fun game so far.  Trying my best to co-op for bosses and help people with areas.  So far I'm finding the Kirkhammer absolutely amazing.  8O


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 19, 2015)

Well i just had my first invasion experience, invaded someones game and it was 2 v 1, managed to get them both near dead but each time they buggered off and healed -_-
Oh and im stuck on that piece of shit hunter after the shadows of Yarhnam, bitch kills me in 3 hits or 2 of her magic BS and takes next to nothing damage. Everytime i nearly kill she she heals aswell.


----------



## Esper Husky (Apr 23, 2015)

Playing this game pretty sporadically -- loved DeS and DkS I, didn't get into DkS II, already like this much more / much better.

But I swear, I've gotten much weaker and grown to be a bigger wuss over the years.

Those crows and those dogs, man... and those crowdog or dogcrow or...


----------



## Harbinger (May 7, 2015)

Well shit, i think i've completed it...
SPOILERS BELOW











Im  not sure what to make of the ending, didnt feel like an ending at all, like i was playing normally, fought a cool ass yet piss easy boss, then boom, the end, and i still dont understand a single thing :/
Felt really sudden and un-final boss like :/


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 7, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> Well shit, i think i've completed it...
> SPOILERS BELOW
> 
> 
> ...


For more Spoilers,


There's two boss fights, for the second one you need to consume 3 one thirds of the umbilical cord before the final fight in order to get to it. So it's likley you didn't get the true ending.


----------



## Harbinger (May 7, 2015)

Oooooooh, i looked in my inventory and couldnt find the umbilical cord anywhere after picking it up :/


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 7, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> Oooooooh, i looked in my inventory and couldnt find the umbilical cord anywhere after picking it up :/


should be under consumables, also you need 3 of them.


----------

